# Which replacement pedal pins ?



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

A freind just gave me a new set of brand new Wellgo Flat pedals. Nice but they are missing all the pedal pins - were donated to another pedal set. I came across 2 pin sets of interest. The first set has a point (spike) the second set a round pin. Any opinions on which pin to use ? Thanks.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19212

http://www.bikeman.com/PD6290.html


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27581


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I go to a hardware store and just buy screws. You can choose your length that way and I think they grip better.

Get the high strength alloy ones, grade 12.9 They'll be stronger than your pedals.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like the pedals would work best w/ the pin style I listed. Set screws wouldn't have a positive stop, capscrews might be a bit bulky ?


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

Ithnu said:


> I go to a hardware store and just buy screws. You can choose your length that way and I think they grip better.
> 
> Get the high strength alloy ones, grade 12.9 They'll be stronger than your pedals.


+1 on this and I've used hardware store pins on 5050's which have no stop. I just used the liquid locktite, screwed it to the point where I wanted it and let the locktite dry. The only time I've lost pins are when they snap off from being hit.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

liqwid said:


> +1 on this and I've used hardware store pins on 5050's which have no stop. I just used the liquid locktite, screwed it to the point where I wanted it and let the locktite dry. The only time I've lost pins are when they snap off from being hit.


What are hardware "store pins". Pictured are capscrews do you mean set screws like the first reply.


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

keen said:


> What are hardware "store pins". Pictured are capscrews do you mean set screws like the first reply.


yeah set screws


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

keen said:


> What are hardware "store pins". Pictured are capscrews do you mean set screws like the first reply.


I actually use SHCS on my pedals where they fit.


----------



## Transition Bikes!!! (Apr 19, 2011)

You can go to long. Because if their to long your shins can suffer


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

keen said:


> A freind just gave me a new set of brand new Wellgo Flat pedals. Nice but they are missing all the pedal pins - were donated to another pedal set. I came across 2 pin sets of interest. The first set has a point (spike) the second set a round pin. Any opinions on which pin to use ? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19212
> 
> http://www.bikeman.com/PD6290.html


I have the Brand-X pointed pins.
I have them installed on a set of Dark Cycle Arachnid pedals that get used for Gravity only. These pins will do damage if your legs are not protected, but they also refuse to let go of your shoes. (5.10's)

NOT for general trail riding. ( I use a set of Blackspire Sub 4's for trail )

michael


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

i suggest getting some nice platform pedals and then removing all but a couple of pins in strategic spots. that should provide enough grip. to ensure a supreme grip the next step would be get some nice 510's and then get some of POC ankle gaurds for added safety.. i find those protect the more likely spots to get hit with the pedals.it covers everything from just underneath my calf muscle to the top of my shoe. That will not however protect your legs during serious wrecks as i have found out!


----------

